# How to Cut Video Songs From a DVD Movie *.VOB file



## rahulbalmuri (Apr 2, 2008)

can anyone tell me the software for cutting Videos From a DVD Movie *.VOB file


----------



## rajhot (Apr 2, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=83921


----------



## NVTRicc (Apr 2, 2008)

also you can try *VideoCharge*

*www.videocharge.com/Index.php


----------

